# SWSE:  Living SAGA (recruiting 2 more players!)



## fireinthedust (Jan 22, 2010)

Edit:  I want more players!  I have space for one or two more, and I want to get you in there fast so the group's together and consistent as soon as it can be.


Hi all. I've been discussing a Living ENworld game of Star Wars Saga Edition with some dedicated folks here, and I've offered to kickstart it (before we lose focus/interest) with a game.

Now, this might not be overly long-term, but if it is it would be cool. Also, I'm going to see about a game with what we've worked on so far, and if it doesn't work then we can change details as desired. There's still the discussion thread, and if you'd like to visit it and vote, that would be appreciated.

Rules:


1) Currently Core Only. No evil PCs, no Impirials (yet), no Sith. Level One, point buy (and I think we're at about 32 point buy (which I think gives 16, 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, starting from 8 across the six stats), standard wealth to start. 

1a) I also want an Organization that you are a member of or work for (the Alliance, the Bounty Hunter's guild, a Noble house like Organa (which I personally recommend for Nobles in my games), or a corporation (another option; maybe a mining or mechanics corporation)). Or... well, the Jedi Council, such as it is.

1b) This early in Living Star Wars, I don't mind if this first batch of characters knows each other. It would help get things going, especially if there's a history together.

2) If you want to buy a Droid for this game, I ask that you use the Scavenger's Guide to Droids "protocol" rules: you spend your combat actions ordering the droid to do things. We can vote the system in later on, so I can't say it's 100% there. I usually have other "house rules" in play, but as this is Living... well, y'know.   Anyway, you can still have a droid if you don't have the book; I'll help you know what you need to know for that model, to use it completely, as long as you have the stats for it.

3) We're a few years after Return of the Jedi, and just after the Thrawn books. The alliance is in place as the New Republic, and it was voted by us to have the Jedi Academy started on Yavin. The Empire Remnant still controls systems, as do the Hutts.

4) Jedi PCs are among the first batch trained by Luke Skywalker. 

5) The Living setting "Headquarters System" is called Haon. The main Spaceport Cantina planet is called En. It's located not too far from Yavin, and somewhere on a space run (we're currently assuming Hydian/Hylian Way). There are refugees from Alderan and other worlds on En.

6) The date is about 11 years post-movies (or post Yavin). Anything after that date depends on the players (ie: no Vong invasion just yet, thanks), so we can build the setting as needed.

7) Let's see how this does before we jump in on judged sheets and formats (although a good format we can grab right off the bat).


This game starts at the unveiling of a new Luxury Cruiser owned by a minor (relative to Jabba) Hutt named Lorba the Jutt. The ship is big enough that there is something there for everyone, from lower-class dives (that are currently still shiney) to upper class luxury centers, and everything in-between. Your transport docked and you went on in. There are piles of different people on board, from gamblers to business interests from across the galaxy. More involved characters in galactic politics would be impressed by the array of interests.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd like to roll up a Human Jedi.  He.... will be more about using the Force than his lightsaber.  I'll try to have him posted asap.


----------



## Yabanjin (Jan 22, 2010)

Fun!

I'd like to be the party mechanic/pilot/engineer, with a droid companion, the devil's luck and a heart of gold. What are your thoughts on using the web enhancement that adds a mechanic talent tree for Scoundrels?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally love it.  We should make it official and vote it in on the other thread Here, so if you want it you can propose it.  If we get three Yes votes, it's in for the Living Setting in general.  If we get and even number of votes, it's on hold for in general. 

In this game, I will allow it so long as it's not overpowered.  

Do you have Scavenger's guide?  Whoever your droid is you also have to be able to afford him/her/it.

Otherwise: I hunger for more details!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 23, 2010)

OnlytheStrong said:


> I'd like to roll up a Human Jedi.  He.... will be more about using the Force than his lightsaber.  I'll try to have him posted asap.





Are we talking a poet-type, or peacenik?  You can get away with a lot with a human jedi.  Which reminds me: if he has any dark past/kickers, let me know.  Was he hunted by Vader as a child?  Rescued by Mara Jade and turned over to Luke?  Y'know, that sort of thing.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2010)

I was tempted to say he was a miner or something similar on Mustafar, got visited by Obi Wan or another jedi... to explain his age and relative inexperience with the Force.  He... is going to be a diplomatic/dreamer type.  One that trusts his feelings more than his eyes...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 23, 2010)

You could always go Noble or Scoundrel and spend your human feat on Force Sensitive.  Then level up as a Jedi, which you've been training to do up until now; the mission you're on could be to awaken that spark that Luke et al have been trying hard to ignite, so the Jedi class abilities "kick in".  (just thinking out loud, not prescribing as GM: encourage, encourage!  1d20=6  buh!  ...nvm (slinks away))


----------



## Yabanjin (Jan 24, 2010)

[sblock="Story"]
Galen Malek was just a child when the Galactic Empire took control of the galaxy, and never really questioned his place in the world. He worked hard, followed the rules, and put himself through engineering school on Alderaan, graduating third in his class. After graduation, he went to apply for work on Coruscant, leaving his wife and newborn son home on Alderaan.

While walking to an interview for a position aboard the Imperial Fleet, Galen saw a crowd gathered around a public vidscreen, watching a news report with rapt attention. Alderaan had been destroyed, it said, for seditious acts against the Empire. Galen returned to his room, and stayed there in seclusion for weeks, barely eating. When his money ran out, he slept on the streets, another of Coruscant's poor and disheartened.

It was there, on the streets of Coruscant, that Galen learned of the events at the Battle of Yavin, and of a Rebellion looking for skilled workers. Galen joined up immediately, and lent his hand to the efforts against the Empire. He still proudly recalls to anyone who will listen how ship systems he designed flew at the Battle of Endor.

Recently, on his way to meet with a representative for the New Republic to discuss working on upgrades for a new line of B-Wings, Galen's custom Action IV transport was hit with high-powered weaponry. Before Galen could determine the source of the attack, he found himself careening into the atmosphere of En, in the Haon system, and the resulting crash destroyed his ship beyond all repair. He can now be found nursing a nice, wholesome glass of blue milk at the Cantina, hoping to find a quick job to pay for a new transport.[/sblock]
[sblock="Description"]





Galen Malek stands 1.9 meters tall, a gangly, shy, earnest looking fellow. He speaks with a light stutter in a high baritone. He plays by the rules and avoids any kind of a fight, but carries a blaster out of consideration for the danger inherent in traveling the galaxy these days. At 38 years old, he has never remarried, and has no plans to. He's never really gotten over the death of his wife and child, and bachelorhood suits him fine, anyway, thank you very much.[/sblock]
[sblock="Character Sheet"]
Galen Malek
Male Medium Human Scoundrel 1
*Force *5
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +1
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Durese, Shyriiwook
-----------------------------
*Defenses* Ref 16 (flat-footed 13) Fort 11 Will 12
*hp* 18; *Threshold* 11
-----------------------------
*Speed* 6
*Melee* unarmed -1 (1d4-1)
*Ranged* blaster pistol +3 (3d6 / 2d6 stun)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -1
*Special Actions* Fool's Luck
-----------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Talents* Fool's Luck (standard action, spend Force Point, +1 attack, +5 on skills, or +1 defenses for encounter)
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons), Skill Focus: Mechanics, Tech Specialist
*Skills* Gather Information +7, Initiative +8, Knowledge (Technology) +8, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +8, Mechanics +13, Pilot +8, Stealth +8, Use Computer +8
*Possessions* Blaster pistol, sporting (1kg), energy cell x2, power recharger (1kg), tool kit (1kg), 102 credits
[/sblock]
[sblock="R2-P5"]
R2-P5
Small Class 2 Astromech Droid
*Init* +0; *Senses* Perception +2, low-light vision
*Languages* Binary, Basic
-----------------------------
*Defenses* Ref 11 (flat-footed 11) Fort 10 Will 9
*hp* ?; *Threshold* 10
-----------------------------
*Speed* 6, wheeled
*Melee* claw -2 (1d3-2), tool -2 (1d2-2)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -2
-----------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con -, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 6
*Feats* -
*Skills* Mechanics +6, Use Computer +6, Stealth +5
*Possessions* 2kg storage compartment
[/sblock]
[sblock="Equipment cost breakdown"]
1750 credits total

Blaster pistol, sporting (300, 1kg, 3d6 dmg/2d6 stun)
Energy cell x2, 20
Power recharger, 100
Tool kit 250
*Total: *670

R2-P5 (based on _Scavenger's Guide to Droids_ pricing)
Small astromech droid 4000
+4 str, -4 int, -4 cha
6 str, 10 dex, 12 int, 8 wis, 6 cha = -4000
wheeled locomotion, 6 squares 360
Appendages: toolx3 60, claw 40
2 kg storage compartment (100)
Improved Sensor Package (200)
Droid caller 10, restraining bolt 5
Skills: Mechanics +6, Use Computer +6 (1000)
(4000-4000+360+60+40+100+200+10+5+1000)/2 = 887.5
*Total:* 888

credits remaining: 192
[/sblock]

Just one question: how do I determine how many hit points my droid has?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2010)

[sblock=Kered Rinos]
Kered Rinos
Age 19
Male Medium Human Jedi 1
Force 5
Init +7; Senses Perception +8
Languages Basic
-----------------------------
Defenses Ref 14 (flat-footed 13) Fort 12 Will 15
hp 30; Threshold 10
-----------------------------
Speed 6
*Melee:* Lightsaber  +1 to hit, 2d8+0 dmg
*Ranged:* none
*Base Atk:* +1
 -----------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Talents:*   Adept Negotiator
*Feats:*  Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons), Force Training, Skill Focus (Use the Force)
*Skills:*  Initiative + 7, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) + 7, Perception +8, Use the Force +12
*Force Powers:*  Farseeing, Mind Trick, Force Thrust, Move Object
*Equipment:* Aquata Breather (350), Utility Belt (500),  50 credits[/sblock]
[sblock=roll]
3d4=9 for credits[/sblock]

[sblock=Kered]

Kered is lucky enough to be the son of one Agret Rinos, an advisor to the nobles of House Organa.  Before the destruction of their homeworld, his father was one of the few who knew of the impending attacks.  Agret was allowed to vacate the world and seek refuge with the Organa's.  

Kered was born on Alderran, but was too young to remember the urgency his father felt during the doomed planet's last moments.  The Force led them to Luke Skywalker, who recognized the special abilities young Kered possess'.  

He has spent the last 14 years under the keen eye of the new jedi masters.  Finally earning a Padawan status, he was allowed to move freely (somewhat) among those who could be trusted.  It was slowly becoming safer to be a jedi... slowly.  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2010)

Great characters!

Let's get another player on board, though.  This needs to be a real test of the work we've done so far, y'know?  


Also:  you're both in a Cantina on the Space Cruiser run by a Hutt.  There were transports bringing people there for free, so long as they have some credits to spend.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 25, 2010)

I would be interested in this game. 

My concept would be a human noble, named Maryth Synn, to start with, then multiclassing into smuggler moving towards gunslinger. She would be Force Sensitive and have minor powers, but she is afraid of her powers and they come out only with fear and anger. 

I can post the stats later. It could be that even though she started with House Pelagia, she could be working with House Organa now. Especially since her step-mother has put out a bounty on her. 

[sblock=Background]

Born on the planet of Bethel within the Tapani sector, Maryth was the daughter of Baron Hedron Gantrolo of House Pelagia and his wife Synnith. Maryth was an adventurous daughter, who had amazing insight into the feelings of other people. Her mother Synnith, she could tell was getting sicker and sicker while she was ten years old. Her mother's death was a shock to Maryth, as she thought the world of her. 

It shocked Maryth that her father married a much younger woman by the name of Mellona within a year of her mother's death. Mellona tried to become friends with Maryth , but for some unknown reason was never trusted by the child. Her father, Hedron spent most of Maryth's teen years refereeing fights between his daughter and his second wife. 

When Maryth became 16, she was sent to the house of her Great Uncle High Lord Thaddeus Paddox on the planet of Pelagion. Her father hoped some breathing room between his daughter and his wife, would reduce the tension within the family household. Maryth took an immediate liking to Lord Thaddeus, and soon she became one of his favorite nieces. Maryth also started hanging out with her Cousin Lythander, son of Lord Thaddeus. As she grew over the next year, she started to attend the social functions with other scions of the noble houses. 

One of her most frightening moments came as a group of terrorists tried to kidnap her to use as a bargaining chip with her Uncle Thaddeus. Unbeknownst to Maryth, when she came to Pelagion, her Uncle had her secretly shadowed by a bodyguard of the House Guard of Pelagia. In the resulting confusion, her bodyguard Corporal Merrick was able to rescue her and bring her back to her Great Uncle Thaddeus. Over time, with Merrick as her personal bodyguard, she developed feelings for this young man, and rumors of a romance between the two started. 

Baroness Mellona was outraged by the rumors of the romance between her step-daughter and a mere commoner within House Pelagia's guard. Mellona pressed for her husband, Baron Hedron to recall their wayward child back to their estates on Bethel, where they could personally watch over her behavior. 

Baron Hedron tried to have Maryth sent back to Bethel, but Great Uncle Thaddeus would not hear of it. Thaddeus had grown very fond of Maryth, and was quite pleased with the pairing of his favorite niece and now Sergeant Merrick. Thaddeus then agreed to possibly returning Maryth after she accompanied him to a Great Council of the Houses on the neutral planet of Procopia. 

One night, while returning from a party at Lady Arabella's estate, Maryth and Merrick's speeder was ran off the road and driven into a deserted alley. The attackers claimed that this was revenge for the two escaping the previous terrorist plot to capture Maryth, and the two of them would be put to death. Maryth escaped the ambush, but Merrick was not so lucky. Most of the attacks on Maryth were very bad shots, while Merrick took six blaster bolts into the chest. Merrick died that night and Maryth mourned for her love. 

Within a day, her parents arrived at the House Pelagia estates on Procopia, to see their beloved daughter. Her step-mother seemed rather smug after hearing about the death of Merrick, and offered what Maryth considered false sympathy to her daughter. At that time, Maryth became very suspicious of the events of the preceding night. Talking with friends of hers with the Baron's guards, she found out that they were told of the trip to Procopia two days before the event that had supposedly had brought them here. When she talked with her father about the arrangements of the trip, he truly seemed surprised that the house guard was notified in advance and told her that her step-mother had made the arrangements. 

She talked with her step-mother cautiously, and could feel the hate for her, behind that mask of false concern. Within her heart , she knew that the terrorists were not working for JAN, but her step-mother instead. Secretly meeting with her Great Uncle, she told him what she suspected. Without proof, Uncle Thaddeus could do nothing against her step-mother. 

She returned home to Bethel with her parents, pretending not to suspect anything, while she searched for proof of her step-mothers crimes of duplicity. After two months of secretly going behind her back, she knew that her step-mother had caught on. Through a family friend, she called her Great Uncle, and told him that she now feared for her life. 

Her Great Uncle decided to pay his holdings on Bethel, ran by her father, a visit. While Uncle Thaddeus was visiting her home, Baroness Mellona surprised everyone with the announcement she was pregnant. Now Maryth truly knew her time was up. If Mellona could give her father a boy heir, Maryth would become unimportant in the grand scheme of the family affairs on Bethel. Upon Uncle Thaddeus leaving for his home on Pelagon, Maryth smuggled herself on his assault cruiser leaving her life behind. Learning about Maryth's mysterious disappearance, she accused Lord Thaddeus of kidnapping her step-daughter. 

Lord Thaddeus told Baron Hedron that he had no knowledge of the location of Maryth, which was in fact true. Lord Thaddeus had given Maryth a sizable amount of funds to escape the Tapani sector, and find someplace safe away from the scheming ways of her step-mother. One of Lord Thaddeus' trusted captains within the House Guard accompanied Maryth on a number of transports where paperwork had been lost, until they were well out of the Tapani sector. Then liking the young girl, he took her to an old friend that plied his ways running freight and doing a little bit of smuggling. Maryth met Saa'nee, the older human male and both of them hit it off quite well. One of the first things that Maryth did was change her last name to Synn, to honor her true mother. 

One night at a bar on Nar Shadda, Maryth was talking to a contact about a smuggling run. She noticed that a human wearing heavy armor was watching and following her. She tried to slip out the back door to lose him, and ran down this dark alley. She was surprised to find out that the individual had already expected that, and was waiting for her in the alley. 

Maryth pulled out her small holdout blaster and fired at the man. With one shot to her left arm, she dropped her pistol and sprawled backwards. The man moved forward with a sense of arrogance. As he was standing over her he said the following words: "Nothing personal babe, but your mama wants you dead." 

Upon hearing that her step-mother hired someone to kill her, Maryth could feel her hatred for her well up in herself. Reaching her right hand out towards the assassin, She fueled her actions with that hatred. The assassin's pistol tore out of his hand, with such force that more than a few fingers were broken. The pistol placed itself into Maryth's outstretched hand. Maryth pulled the trigger on the heavy blaster pistol four times, and all four hit into the assassin's chest. The assassin fell down beside Maryth and stopped moving. 

Maryth picked herself off the ground, and started running for Saa'nee's ship the Stellar Envoy, with the blaster pistol still being clutched tightly in her hands. Little did Maryth know, that she did not kill the assassin, his armor had saved him from the deadly blasts, but he was now going to make this a personal hunt. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's what I have so far (still thinking about a brief background):

WREEOKK
Wookiee Soldier 1

ABILITY SCORES
STR 18 | CON 17 | DEX 14 | INT 13 | WIS 10| CHA 8
HP 32 | REF 14 | FORT 16 | WILL 11

SKILLS
Trained Skills: Climb, Endurance, Mechanics, Pilot

FEATS
Armor Prof - Light & Medium, Weapon Focus - Bowcaster, Weapon Prof - Bowcaster, Pistols, Rifles, Simple

TALENTS
Weapon Specialization - Bowcaster

EQUIPMENT
[sblock]3d4=7x250 = 1,750cr

Bowcaster [1500cr]
Bandolier [100cr]
Short-Range Comlink [25cr]
Glowrod [10cr]
5x Ration Pack [25cr]
45m Syntherope [20cr]

70cr remaining[/sblock]
(I'll reformat this later)


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 26, 2010)

Roll Lookup 11 x 400 = 4,400 Credits


[sblock=Stat Block for Maryth Synn]
Maryth Synn CL 1
Female Medium Human noble 1
Init +2; Senses Perception +5
Languages Basic, Dosh, Gamorrean, Herglese, High Galactic, Huttese, Ithorese, Shyriiwook
Defenses Ref 14 (flat-footed 12), Fort 12, Will 13
hp 19; second wind +4/9; Threshold 12
Speed 6 squares
Melee by weapon +0
Ranged blaster pistol +3 (3d6) (licensed) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +3 (3d8) (licensed)
Base Atk +0; Grp +1
Abilities Str 10, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14

Talents: Educated

Feats: Force Sensitivity, Linguist, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple)

Primary Skills: Deception +7, Gather Information +7, Knowledge (bureaucracy) +8, Knowledge (galactic lore) +8, Perception +5, Persuasion +7, Pilot +7, Treat Injury +5, Use Computer +8, Use the Force +7

Secondary Skills: Acrobatics +2, Climb +1, Endurance +1, Initiative +2, Jump +1, Knowledge (life sciences) +3, Knowledge (physical sciences) +3, Knowledge (social sciences) +3, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Knowledge (technology) +3, Mechanics +3, Ride +2, Stealth +2, Survival +0, Swim +1

Possessions: blaster pistol, 2,500 credits, heavy blaster pistol, Knife, Medical Kit, Long Range Comlink, Hip Holster

[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 26, 2010)

great!  I like them all so far (well, can't find anything massively wrong with them).


EXCEPT:  I want to know what you're all doing on Lorba's cruiser-barge-thing.  


I'm also open to the idea of you lot knowing each other.  We've got two (or three?) characters related to Alderan and the Organa family.  Is our furry companion somehow connected, or shall we make the first scene about linking up with him?

I think 5 players is the max I want to worry about, so one more should do it.  Please, if you're playing, commit to this one adventure and to talking about it in the LIVING SAGA thread.  If you'd like to run one after this, that also would be good.  Or concurrently, in fact, so I can play... we need judges and GMs if we're going to have a *real* Living SW setting, y'know?   If you'd like to GM a game, that's great; we can add to the Wiki; and we'll need to eventually run stuff past judges for continuity (once we have enough people that the judges aren't also the players... if you build it they will come!)

One more thing:

Maryth Syn:   One issue with the Force from fear and anger is that we've decided against Dark Siders in the campaign.  If she incurs enough Dark Side points, she'll be an NPC.  The goal is to have a Living campaign, so as a general rule just be aware that it's a factor in how GMs and Judges will be encouraged to react to the Dark Side.  (unless a GM proposes a special game of all-evil characters, but that would have to be run by judges when the time comes (and we have some)).
   Of course, the above trait is a great reason to seek out Jedi for training!  (and where would we get one of those...)


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no intention of becoming dark side or sith. I have every attention of being a scoundrel. When the character becomes angry or fearful, small things around her start to shake. The most I will be using is the small move object power under Use the Force skill, like I did in the background.

I am not really looking to go jedi either, as I am scared over my own power and I was young during the jedi purge of the Tapani sector, so that brings fearful memories. 

As for why I am at Lorba's, I am on the run from at least one bounty hunter and I need to find work. I am hoping that Lorba might have a job for me somewhere in his organization. Hopefully being attached to a Hutt's organization and prove useful, might make a bounty hunter pause and think before trying to claim my bounty.


----------



## Yabanjin (Jan 26, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> I want to know what you're all doing on Lorba's cruiser-barge-thing.




Need work. Heard tell Lorba might know where a greasemonkey like m'self could pick up a few credits.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2010)

Kered arrived at Lorba's by suggestion.  Luke told him to go further his knowledge of the Force.  It's not quite known exactly why, but the Force led Kered to Lorba's.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going to start up the adventure.  I'll post the link when it's up.  Any other PCs should state interest and get their characters up *now* before we get too far in.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is the thread!

Bookmark it please, and let's get this show on the road!  

Everyone else: feel free to follow along.  it'll give us some readouts on how to proceed with the setting for later.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2010)

Insight & Knighttemplar:  waiting on you two!   follow the link and let's get cracking.  As the great Wookie says: Raaawwwrr chug chug chug rrrrooolf!


you're both in, though I haven't gone over the stats in detail.


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't spend much time here on the weekends.  I'll update the IC thread on Monday.


----------



## Insight (Feb 2, 2010)

fire, how often do you want players to post?  I'm not in a place right now, with everything going on, that I can reliably post that often.  I'm hesitant to officially join the game if I'm slowing things down and later have to drop.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 3, 2010)

Insight said:


> fire, how often do you want players to post?  I'm not in a place right now, with everything going on, that I can reliably post that often.  I'm hesitant to officially join the game if I'm slowing things down and later have to drop.





oh, okay fair enough.  I check every day out of habit.  I don't mind a quick wait, but it is nice to have responses.  four players going in turns tend to be alright for that, especially if people have a good OOC conversation going.

if you can, no problem.  I still encourage people to join, though, as I want to have fun with this one.  

And if you want to write some stuff up for the setting in your own time, that would be fun!


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you still looking for players? I've been reading the IC thread and I like!

I'm thinking of playing a Gand Soldier if I could (using Kel Dor stats for the crunch if you want to keep it strictly Core?). 

[sblock=Background]
"This one is cursed to perceive the creases of the universe and so must, inevitably, aim to correct them -- one bullet at a time."
Paraphrased, Gand.​
"You cannot aim an arrow pointed at Nothing."
The Seeker's creed.​
He/she is a neutral-sexed Name Hunter from a nomadic/scouting/diaspora sub-species of Gand, out into the galaxy to litterally make a name for itself. At level 1 he's still nameless -- but still very opinionated, downright proactive, in fact, for a being always in third person "humble" mode. 

He's so far travelled almost exclusively in the far Outer rim, on worlds that have barely heard of humans, much less felt the full impact of the Empire. He's steadily been making his way inwards though, heading for [A mystery of galactic proportion that attracted his attention: a (lost?) alien Mecca/artefact? A prophet being? An unexplained stellar phenomena?], earning his keep months/years at a time before moving on with all his profit *on* him - if any -, converted to better and better gear. It's a pragmatic pilgrimage of sorts, a species journey taken one day at a time. 

It has taken him to a certain Hutt cruiser, on a certain day, at a certain time...[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the concept.  Kel Dor would work, for now (we can vote in more stuff if this sucker takes off; bit of a slump in terms of new blood, so I just want to get the game off and kicking).

One problem:  what do *I* name this person as?  I've played with a warforged in an eberron game that flubbed because none of us knew what to call the guy.  

I need to have something to call him, even if it's generic like "Gand".  NPCs can say "hey" and "uh, you there" and "citizen", but I need to have something to name this sucker from a purely utility POV.

Let's see some stats and get him in on the action asap.


----------



## Nebten (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey still looking for players? I'm interested. I did a quick look and it appears you have every class already covered, so I would be interested in playing a Jedi Knight (more devoted to the lightsaber compared to Force Powers). I ran a short campaign of SAGA in the past, but never the player. Its a bit late here, but if the door is still open I'll be more descriptive with my PC. I typically check the boards daily if not hourly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to be aboard! And "gand" will be more than fine. 

Here are his stats for comment and correction:[sblock="Character Sheet"]This Gand here
Neutral medium-sized Gand Soldier 1 (using Kel Dor template)
Force 5
Init +4 
Languages: Gand, Basic, Huttese
Species Trait: Low-light vision, Oxygen sensitivity
-----------------------------
Defenses Ref 19 (flat-footed 15), Fort 15, Will 12
Hp 32; Threshold 15; Second Wind 14 (Unused)
-----------------------------
Speed 6
Melee +2/+5 light weapons (Stun baton 1d6/2d6 stun)
Ranged +5 (Blaster carbine 3d8/2d8 stun, Auto mode, stock folded)
Base Atk +1
-----------------------------
Abilities Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10 
Talents: Devastating Rifle Attack (-5 dam threshold)
Feats: Armor prof (Light, Medium), WP (Simple, Pistols, Rifles), Weapon Finesse
Skills: Endurance +7, Perception +6, Pilot +9, Treat Injury +6
Possessions: Travel cloack, Blaster carbine (900), Envirosuit [Combat Jumpsuit (1500), Jet pack (300), Short range comlink (25), Breath Mask (Free), Gand to Basic Translator (Free)], Stun Baton, Belt pouch (Mesh Tape, 05 credits)

Credit roll: 3d4=11 (Was thinking of calling him Teerak at the time.)[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Feb 20, 2010)

[sblock=Keyton Valoryn]
Keyton Vaylorn    CL 1
Medium Human Jedi 1
Force 5
Init +7; Senses Perception +1
Languages Basic
Defenses Ref 15 (flat-footed 13), Fort 14, Will 14; Deflect
hp 31; second wind +7/15; Threshold 14
Speed  6 squares
Melee lightsaber +4 (2d8+3) or
Melee lightsaber +4 (2d8+6) with both hands
Ranged  by weapon +3
Base Atk +1; Grp +4
Abilities Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14
Talents Deflect
Feats Force Sensitivity, Improved Defenses, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple)
Primary Skills Acrobatics +7, Initiative +7, Use the Force +12
Secondary Skills Climb +3, Deception +2, Endurance +1, Gather Information +2, Jump +3, Knowledge (bureaucracy) +0, Knowledge (galactic lore) +0, Knowledge (life sciences) +0, Knowledge (physical sciences) +0, Knowledge (social sciences) +0, Knowledge (tactics) +0, Knowledge (technology) +0, Mechanics +0, Perception +1, Persuasion +2, Pilot +2, Ride +2, Stealth +2, Survival +1, Swim +3, Treat Injury +1, Use Computer +0
Possessions 200 credits, lightsaber, utility belt (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser), comlink (miniaturized)

Credits (3d4=12)  x100 = 1200, now has 200[/sblock]

[sblock= Brief Background]Keyton was on of the early Jensaarai to leave the Suarbi system. While he served as an apprentance as a teen-ager, his Master-Defender Ch'ien was cut down in attack by the Emperor's Jedi hunters during their campaign on Susevfi. Because Keyton's training incomplete, he has only learned the basics of Force use and swordplay. For fear and to survive, Keyton tried to live a "normal" life in space lanes. He still keeps his lightsaber using it during times of defense, only to then have to disappear onto the next ship that is willing to hire an extra hand. As the years pass, news came to the Outer Rim that he's been waiting for. Keyton was informed that there was an academy within the Core worlds that was willing to take in those who maybe worthy to become Jedi. Realizing that it was a place that he could go and be accepted, Key tried to make his way to Yavin IV. Unable to make a direct trip, he has been laidover in Haon until he can find a way to fulfill his destiny. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 21, 2010)

Nebten, what would you say to a shared background with gand? I figure they've both been bumming their way through the Outer rim, so a meeting isn't that unlikely (plus, it's easier to introduce new characters as an already existing group: think of the GM, man! ).

Their association doesn't have to go far back or be all encompasing. Say they were passing through an Ithorian colony planet. With no credit to get off-world again, they worked their contacts and finaly ended up working together on a bodyguard and courrier job for the local bothan network, ferrying too-sensitive-to-transmit info between some of the giant ithorian floating cities (gand was the pilot of the team, of course, driving their fast, two-place airspeeder). They were ambushed, crashed in a colosal mushroom jungle and were harried by their pursuers into a cliff-side ruin of a city, crumbling under its colourful mushroomy cover. Followed a running battle in the underground tunnels, cliff-side balconies and collapsing rooftops of the city until they managed to circle around their pursuers (mostly Twi'leks with a huge Chaghrian bruiser that could charge through walls), steal the ambusher's ride and hotfoot it back to the scheduled drop-off. Victory!

As his payment, Gand got the blaster carbine he stole off the ambushers and armored-up his encounter suit. Keyton, on the other hand,  got detailed information on the Jedi training facilities at Yavin. Gand decided to go with him, as their path roughly corresponds and they got along fairly well (as much as two aliens can anyway). He's a curious fellow by nature anyway, this gand, and Keyton is to him a mystery wrapped in an enigma saute-ed in interresting bits of controlled violence...

Sound interresting? As always, feel free to change any and all of the above if you like.


----------



## Nebten (Feb 22, 2010)

That is wonderfuly done Fred. That works for me. So what do you say GM, are we ready for the big show?


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, Nebten, I do what I can. 

Just one question though: how much does gand know about the Jensaarai aspect of Keyton at the begining of the game?


----------



## Nebten (Feb 22, 2010)

That is an excellent question. I'm just now researching more about the Jensaarai myself. I think Keyton doesn't advertise that he is Force sensative, but if Gand and he have been through a lot, he's not going to lie about his past. He is respectful enough to state that he isn't a Jedi though, just a guy who knows how to use a lightsaber =v). He will also discuss some of his training within the School of the Twin Heavens.


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 19, 2010)

I just moved to a new city (Ohashi in Fukuoka prefecture, lovely place),  and I won't have regular internet access for probably a month. There's a  fairly arcane process involving me registering as a foreigner in this  city and getting paperwork to that effect before I can get such modern  conveniences as a phone, internet, or a bank account.   Please have my character be quiet and helpful until such time as the  cable company determines that I'm the good sort of foreigner.


----------

